# how can you tell what kind of seed's you have



## grama42 (May 9, 2008)

:watchplant:I'm new at this my son gave me 3 seeds he had from some good smoke he can't remember what kind:stoned: got 2 ladies 1 male they are 7 weeks i put the male out side i just want to know how to start flowering  them ?what do i have to do? any info will be greatly appreciated


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 9, 2008)

Theres no way to tell. Sometimes you can tell if it's Ind or Sat but yours look like a hybrid, which most are these days. I can tell you one thing for sure...you have some fine looking cannabis growing.


----------



## benamucc (May 9, 2008)

Ya those are nice looking plants.  You're going to need to get the plants on a 12/12 light cycle.  12 on 12 off.  They have to be in total dark (no light leaks) for the 12 hours the lights are off, or it might hermi the girls!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 9, 2008)

Plants will only flower when the dark period is 12 hours a day.  If you are not growing inside under artificial light, you are at the mercy of the sun.  If you have a grow space inside where you can control the light, your girls need to be in total darkness for 12 hours a day.   The preferred light is a HPS

Why did you keep the male and plant it outside?

I am always a little suspect of the few bagseeds that you sometimes find in really good smoke--I am always worried that they are a product of a hermie...so watch those 2 girls you have for any hermie traits.


----------



## grama42 (May 9, 2008)

what are the hermie traits what do i look for? i just put the male out side cause i love the plant its just a pretty plant thank you so much for you info


----------



## Cole (May 9, 2008)

grama42 said:
			
		

> what are the hermie traits what do i look for? i just put the male out side cause i love the plant its just a pretty plant thank you so much for you info


 

If it hermies that means the bud will begin to produce seeds. Sometimes late in flowering you will get nanners. There called nanners because they resemble bananahs.:hubba: 
Also, its not worth keeping the males because the pollen might get your clothes and you might pollenate your girls when you water them. unless you plan on cross breeding. 
By the way nice plants. :aok:


----------



## Hick (May 10, 2008)

grama42 said:
			
		

> what are the hermie traits what do i look for? i just put the male out side cause i love the plant its just a pretty plant thank you so much for you info


"hermie traits" are very simply,  a plant that expresses both sex's, male stamin and female pistills.
 Poison pills, kill em all


----------

